# sad chickens



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

chicken sized gum rubber boots.
Lady whose dad belongs to same poultry group I belong to asked help in identifying breed of chicken she needed to rehome for her elderly dad. unsure if birds were araucanas or americanas. Birds were at her sister's house, so I went to id birds, which happened to be bantam americanas, supposed to be white, but were so covered in mud, and standing belly deep in very wet mud. I asked this gal if she would like pen cleaned, but she said no, didn't have clean bedding, and wasn't going to buy any. These birds had to go, and that was it !!!
I came home, feeling bad, feeling guilty. Now, I have to admit, my loft and chicken barn only get stripped once a week, and get fresh bedding at that time, but the bedding get picked and fluffed daily. My birds get food/water twice a day. The little americanas had old rusty tin cans for dishes, and they were empty.
Guess where the little chickens are now? Bet you can guess. I can hardly wait for warm weather so I can bathe these kids. I'll take pictures of them and of Baby Beep when I can get my camera away from Kelly, so I can share with you.
Still rainy and cold up here. It's been 50's to low 60's for so long. People who raise strawberries where you can pick your own have lost so much. Farmers aren't able to cut/bale hay. Going to be tough for people who depend on these crops for income, and, boy, am I glad I no longer have horses. Hay is going to be mucho expensive.
Daryl


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Forgot to update on my little rescued non flying homer. Have an idea it's a little hen, and, boy, is that right wing stiff and frozen in place. I was hoping that with a little gentle range of motion, she'd be able to fly a little. There is no way. poor little kid
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> chicken sized gum rubber boots.
> Lady whose dad belongs to same poultry group I belong to asked help in identifying breed of chicken she needed to rehome for her elderly dad. unsure if birds were araucanas or americanas. Birds were at her sister's house, so I went to id birds, which happened to be bantam americanas, supposed to be white, but were so covered in mud, and standing belly deep in very wet mud. I asked this gal if she would like pen cleaned, but she said no, didn't have clean bedding, and wasn't going to buy any. These birds had to go, and that was it !!!
> I came home, feeling bad, feeling guilty. Now, I have to admit, my loft and chicken barn only get stripped once a week, and get fresh bedding at that time, but the bedding get picked and fluffed daily. My birds get food/water twice a day. The little americanas had old rusty tin cans for dishes, and they were empty.
> Guess where the little chickens are now? Bet you can guess. I can hardly wait for warm weather so I can bathe these kids. I'll take pictures of them and of Baby Beep when I can get my camera away from Kelly, so I can share with you.
> ...



That's so sad. I'm glad they are with you.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Glad to hear you rescued the chickens from their mudd hole  I bet they'll be much happier where they can be clean! Are they real Ameraucanas, or Easter Eggers?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

real bantam anericanas, and I think once cleaned up, show quality. They got sprayed for external parasites and wormed. When they hit that dry bedding, what a fluff/dusting session we had, all 4 birds. The shavings were just aflying, looked like snow storm. Even to little roo is good natured, hard to believe.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm SO glad this story has such a happy ending. 

Thank you for rescuing them Daryl.

I can sure picture their celebrating their new home and kicking up the dust/bedding!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poor little darlings. I am so glad they have a nice clean home now with plenty of food and water.

Reti


----------

